# transvaginal taping mesh erosion



## trose45116 (Jan 28, 2009)

anyone know what the diagnosis code would be for this?


----------



## sjackson (May 6, 2009)

*mesh erosion*

What type of mesh?  What was the sign and/or symptom?


----------



## Rita B. Conley (Dec 20, 2011)

if you're looking for a diagnosis for the presence of the vaginal mesh erosion, use 629.31


----------



## ajs (Dec 20, 2011)

trose45116 said:


> anyone know what the diagnosis code would be for this?



Depends on if the erosion was thru the pelvic floor or the vaginal wall.  629.31 or 629.32


----------

